
Are You Agile Enough for Agile Management? - feyn
https://www.wsj.com/articles/are-you-agile-enough-for-agile-management-11565607600?mod=rsswn
======
isimluk
Agile means ability to be extremely short term oriented. I think this is
extremely important, but also detrimental at the same time.

